# 6.2a slices are up on emule



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

If you go to the DD forum and goto post "http://www.XXXXXXXXXXX.com/forum/showpost.php?p=277317&postcount=93" (fill in the "XXXXXXXXX") 

you can see 6.2a can now be obtained by those of us in need. How to insert them into your MFS and upgrade is an exercise for the user


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

And torrent in post #99 of that same thread.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Slices downloaded off of eMule fine...dbload'ed them fine...currently applying them using the Slicer. I basically used this as a quick guide. Just make sure to read the readme in the rar file. You don't need to load all the slices...just the ones for your service number.

ETA: 6.2a is up and running.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I wonder if these would work on a unit that's at version 4.01b.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder if these would work on a unit that's at version 4.01b.


The readme file addresses this question.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

To which readme file are you referring?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> To which readme file are you referring?


 

The readme file that is bundled with the slice files.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll have to look at that again. Must've missed something.


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

lew said:


> The readme file that is bundled with the slice files.


I believe it is 'index.txt' that you are referning to as the readme file.

Anyway.... Lord Vader. The required loopsets are missing from the 6.2a slices that are up on emule.

You may have to download the whole 6.2 slices to get the required loopsets.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

That wouldn't be a problem, to be honest with you.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I used the slices on emule (without the missing "loopsets") on my HDVR2. I dbload'd in the order specified, then ran slicer. Everything _seemed_ to copy over fine, but on reboot the network didn't come up (but the TiVo did). Breaking out my "rescue laptop" (so few have serial ports now), I checked and the USB200M V2.1 wasn't detected. Also, the splash screen was the default one - seems not all the hacks actually got copied over.

No worries - I uploaded the 6.2a superpatch and the latest rbautch_files.tgz via the serial port, ran tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh - and the network came back up. Superpatch still wasn't run though - I ran it manually, and MRV is working again.

So everything looks OK at this point. Will keep a close eye on it before I go and do the other (more important) two units.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

I got the slices from emule and will get slicer to do the update, but how do I tell what the service number I need to load up?


----------



## steveinsf (Jan 5, 2004)

The service number can be found in the system information on your TiVo, or you can look it up in this table:

(URL removed because the forum wouldn't let me post it because I haven't made enough posts. It's on Weaknees, just google "tivo service number")

What I'm wondering is, do I really need a different Slicer for every TiVo model? We have 4 Direct TiVos, which are all different models: DVR2, DSR704, DSR708, and SD-DVR40. I know the DSR704 and 708 are basically the same model, but do I really need to spend $60 buying 3 different versions of the Slicer?


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

steveinsf said:


> What I'm wondering is, do I really need a different Slicer for every TiVo model? We have 4 Direct TiVos, which are all different models: DVR2, DSR704, DSR708, and SD-DVR40. I know the DSR704 and 708 are basically the same model, but do I really need to spend $60 buying 3 different versions of the Slicer?


This is from the seller of the Slicer. You only need one copy:

*There is only one binary for The Slicer; you do not need a different version for each different TiVo. Technically, its a "single-user" license, but it will run on any box for which it is designed (Series2 SA, Series2 DT, and Series2 HD TiVo).*


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

steveinsf said:


> The service number can be found in the system information on your TiVo, or you can look it up in this table:
> 
> (URL removed because the forum wouldn't let me post it because I haven't made enough posts. It's on Weaknees, just google "tivo service number")


Ya mean here?:  http://www.weaknees.com/find-model.php


----------



## Stabu (May 11, 2005)

Used the emule slices and upgraded with no fuss or muss. Ftp'ed the appropriate slices to my box. Used dload from telnet to get them installed where they needed to be. Ran slicer to ninja up the files. Rebooted expecting to need the laptop and serial cable as described earlier but for the grins I ran telnet from my main confuser and presto it worked. Superpatched and then ran tweak uninstall and then reinstalled the tweaks. Rebooted the tivo and all is good.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

kramerboy said:


> I believe it is 'index.txt' that you are referning to as the readme file.
> 
> Anyway.... Lord Vader. The required loopsets are missing from the 6.2a slices that are up on emule.
> 
> You may have to download the whole 6.2 slices to get the required loopsets.


What does this mean ? I have 2 units that are still on 4.01b.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You need to download the 6.2 slices and apply them and then do the 6.2a slices. Both are up on emule, just search for dtivo on emule.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Stabu said:


> Used the emule slices and upgraded with no fuss or muss. Ftp'ed the appropriate slices to my box. Used dload from telnet to get them installed where they needed to be.


Can you expand on this a bit? Where did you FTP them to? any more info on dload, the syntaxt etc. to get these in their proper places....

Id like to get the slices FTPd, then setup properly on each box before I forge ahead with the slicer.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

mikellanes said:


> Can you expand on this a bit? Where did you FTP them to? any more info on dload, the syntaxt etc. to get these in their proper places....
> 
> Id like to get the slices FTPd, then setup properly on each box before I forge ahead with the slicer.


read post #3


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

another question, I am almost all set to go, but when I ran the enhancement script last time I think it put in the back ported drivers. If I uninstall before running slicer will that put back the original drivers? I am using a Netgear FA120 usb adapter. Or am I OK with this adapter either way? 

Thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I use FA120's on all four of my systems and have never lost connectivity using the slicer.

Just slicer don't bother doing an uninstall of the enhancement script.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Finnstang said:


> read post #3


Oops! totally didn't see that, thanks.

Now its saying that "bash: /bin/dbload: No such file or directory"


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

when is it saying that? Please list out all the commands you are typing.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Uncompress the rar and Ftp'd them to tivo into \var\packages

then ran: dbload \var\packages\*.slices

and it gives me that, I see dbload in /bin


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I tried using the loopset files from the 6.2 emule slices with the 6.2a slices and no go. I'll try going to 6.2 first. I'll confirm tonight if we have to go from 4.0 to 6.2 to 6.2a.



Finnstang said:


> You need to download the 6.2 slices and apply them and then do the 6.2a slices. Both are up on emule, just search for dtivo on emule.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

The slices are also available via bit torrent for those who want to use that instead:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/609420


----------



## shore (Nov 20, 2001)

mikellanes said:


> Uncompress the rar and Ftp'd them to tivo into \var\packages
> 
> then ran: dbload \var\packages\*.slices
> 
> and it gives me that, I see dbload in /bin


dbload /var/packages/*.slice


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

doh! its taking a while so I guess its doing it, thanks for the error-checking hah


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

lew said:


> I tried using the loopset files from the 6.2 emule slices with the 6.2a slices and no go. I'll try going to 6.2 first. I'll confirm tonight if we have to go from 4.0 to 6.2 to 6.2a.


That's why I said to do 6.2 and then do 6.2a in my post that you what quoted.


----------



## paris5 (Mar 8, 2007)

lew said:


> I tried using the loopset files from the 6.2 emule slices with the 6.2a slices and no go. I'll try going to 6.2 first. I'll confirm tonight if we have to go from 4.0 to 6.2 to 6.2a.


I used the loopset files from the old slices to successfully go from 6.2 to 6.2a. I guess their not necessary, but it appears they didn't hurt.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

ok I am confused, according to Da Goon's process over on the "6.2a in stream" thread, he mentions that you can do a slice upgrade manually yourself or purchase "the slicer" but I see that people have downloaded the 6.2a slices from emule or torrent but still have purchased "the slicer" so why are both necessary to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a then?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

It all depends on how you want to go about the upgrade. 

If you install them manually, you have to pull the drive, and re-run the zipper as if it had never been hacked before. 

Using the slicer, you don't have to pull the drive (unless something goes wrong), and you keep all your hacks, other than having to update superpatch. 

It's all a matter of how you want to do it! I chose to just install the updates, then pull the drives on all three TiVo's and re-run the zipper. Worked for me, but many people don't want to deal with pulling the TiVo oout of service AND pulling the drive to accomplish the upgrade.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

jporter12 said:


> It all depends on how you want to go about the upgrade.
> 
> If you install them manually, you have to pull the drive, and re-run the zipper as if it had never been hacked before.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying but I see that some people have done both ways of downloading the slices and purchasing the slicer, I just wanted to make sure that I don't need to do both ways for the 6.2a upgrade, thanks for the clarification


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> I understand what you're saying but I see that some people have done both ways of downloading the slices and purchasing the slicer, I just wanted to make sure that I don't need to do both ways for the 6.2a upgrade, thanks for the clarification


Nope! Either way, if you don't have the slices, you have to download them, and dbload them. You also need to get the 6.2a version of superpatch.

From there, you can run installSw.itcl with the appropriate name, then pull the drive to re-zipper, or you can get the slicer and go that route, keeping the drive in place, and just having to reboot a couple times!

Both options work well, and I'm not about to endorse either way, I have heard about it when I expressed my opinion, so I'll just let you decide!

(BTW.... I don't know that the people on that "other" forum would be supportive of either way!)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jporter12 said:


> Nope! Either way, if you don't have the slices, you have to download them, and dbload them. You also need to get the 6.2a version of superpatch.
> 
> From there, you can run installSw.itcl with the appropriate name, then pull the drive to re-zipper, or you can get the slicer and go that route, keeping the drive in place, and just having to reboot a couple times!
> 
> ...


If you follow the instructions here very carefully, you wont have to pull your drive. Personally I went with slicer for the convenience factor. After I ran slicer I did have to run tweak.sh again to uninstall then install the hacks again, for some reason they didn't transfer over properly. If you don't have a natively supported network adapter make sure you have a serial cable or you will have to pull the drive .

If you go the slicer way, this post is a good reference just be aware that he has his sladh marks going the wrong way they should be like this "/" NOT his way "\".

Edit: Had some more time so I grabed the reference to make it a bit easier for those doing a slicer upgrade I have correct the slashes so they are now correct. also changed his Service number to xxx, you need to replace that with the service number for your model.



archer-55 said:


> get slices from rar at the site listed in earlier posts
> 
> Uncompress the rar on windows to get the slices.
> Ftp'd them to tivo into /var/packages
> ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I've tried everything I can, JW, to get the slices onto my HDVR2s, but to no avail. I've given up and will just wait until 6.2a is available via Instantcake as an image--IF it's ever available this way.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

try running dos2unix on all the files you ftp'd over, that and the only other issues I had were about permissions on executable files (fixed with chmod 755 filename)


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Tried that. Everything ftp'd over fine. It's just that I can't get them into mfs no matter what I try, and even if I use Slicer with the -d command to "get them," I get all the way through the process when Slicer tells me the slices failed to load (some 0x3...... error).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I found my tivo doing the exact same thing as your vader.
try this :
dbload the utils slice by itself first. 
mine hung until I did this


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

OK. I'll give that a shot when I get home later today. BTW, when you were successful using dbload, was there some indication of some sort in your telnet window indicating this? I was just wondering if, after dblload runs successfully, there's some sort of response indicating this. Otherwise, I'll just have to wait till ??? then look in mfs to see if the slices loaded.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

It take a while to run (20 minutes?) just got a bash prompt when done with no error messages.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

That's what I thought. The second time I tried it, it DID come back to the bash prompt:

*tivo $: /var/packages*

Or something close to that--I'm doing this from memory. However, mfs showed no changes.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> OK. I'll give that a shot when I get home later today. BTW, when you were successful using dbload, was there some indication of some sort in your telnet window indicating this? I was just wondering if, after dblload runs successfully, there's some sort of response indicating this. Otherwise, I'll just have to wait till ??? then look in mfs to see if the slices loaded.


right you have to look in mfs


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I know _that_, which is what I've done, but as I said, they haven't loaded. And that is what's baffling me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I was answering your question 
to be more clear:
there's nothing about the dbload command that will indicate success or failure other than it hanging and not going back to the bash prompt.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rw?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I was answering your question
> to be more clear:
> there's nothing about the dbload command that will indicate success or failure other than it hanging and not going back to the bash prompt.


I know. I wasn't trying to be indignant.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, did the 6.2a update, even managed to use the correct s/w version so my philips now thinks its a philips again! I did loose networking even after moving the drivers over, but re-ran the zipper and all is well!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Tried that. Everything ftp'd over fine. It's just that I can't get them into mfs no matter what I try, and even if I use Slicer with the -d command to "get them," I get all the way through the process when Slicer tells me the slices failed to load (some 0x3...... error).


What version are you upgrading from? If you're going from 4.0 to 6.2x you need to dbload the loopset slice, *the order you dbload the files matter* and the loopset file in the emule set has to be unzipped twice. Depending on how you're unzipping you may need to change the extension before you unzip the second time. Unzipping on your tivo is more reliable.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

See my post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4946105#post4946105

I followed the order based on what was recommended in that thread, BTW.

Unzipping the loopset file twice is rather weird. I "think" I did it correctly. It unzipped, I added the "gz" extension, and tried to unzip again. Not sure if I was correctly successful, because it really didn't even look like there WAS a way to unzip it a second time.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Most of the guides in TCF are for going from 6.2 to 6.2a. Are you running 4.0? If so use the procedure in the link I emailed you. It tells you how to unzip the second time, the order you have to dbload the files and what changes have to be made in your installSw.itcl file. READ IT CAREFULLY AND DON'T SKIP STEPS. There are extra steps in going from 4.0 to 6.2X that aren't needed if you're going from 6.2 to 6.2a.

Having to unzip a second time is "wierd" but one user was kind enough to provide the files. For whatver reason that's the way the files were zipped up.

If you don't properly unzip the loopset file and don't dbload in the correct order dbload will appear to run but the files won't be properly loaded in the MFS system.



Lord Vader said:


> See my post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4946105#post4946105
> 
> I followed the order based on what was recommended in that thread, BTW.
> 
> Unzipping the loopset file twice is rather weird. I "think" I did it correctly. It unzipped, I added the "gz" extension, and tried to unzip again. Not sure if I was correctly successful, because it really didn't even look like there WAS a way to unzip it a second time.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

After all this, I'm thinking it'd just be easier to pull the drive and apply an Instantcake 6.2 image on it, then Zipper the darn thing and get 6.2a afterward.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> After all this, I'm thinking it'd just be easier to pull the drive and apply an Instantcake 6.2 image on it, then Zipper the darn thing and get 6.2a afterward.


Makes sense *unless you have recordings you want to save.*

I was conservative and went from 4.0 to 6.2 to 6.2a last night. I think I could have gone directly to 6.2a. I wasted a few dbloads cycles until I remembered the loopset slice had to be unzipped a second time and that the order matters. Unzip, change extension to gz then unzip again. UNZIP ON YOUR TIVO winzip can corrupt some files.

You don't need the loopset file if you're going from 6.2 to 6.2a.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Considering I've got a blank 400GB drive lying around to use, I probably will just image that in its entirety. 

In which order did you ftp and dbload the files, BTW?


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

lew said:


> Most of the guides in TCF are for going from 6.2 to 6.2a. Are you running 4.0? If so use the procedure in the link I emailed you. It tells you how to unzip the second time, the order you have to dbload the files and what changes have to be made in your installSw.itcl file. READ IT CAREFULLY AND DON'T SKIP STEPS. There are extra steps in going from 4.0 to 6.2X that aren't needed if you're going from 6.2 to 6.2a.
> 
> Having to unzip a second time is "wierd" but one user was kind enough to provide the files. For whatver reason that's the way the files were zipped up.
> 
> If you don't properly unzip the loopset file and don't dbload in the correct order dbload will appear to run but the files won't be properly loaded in the MFS system.


LEW, can you PM me the link with the directions. I'm at 4.01b and want to go to 6.2. I'm using the Dellanave guide but I don't know how to unzip the loopset twice and what the correct db load order is.


----------



## HenryNettles (Oct 23, 2003)

Joe C said:


> LEW, can you PM me the link with the directions. I'm at 4.01b and want to go to 6.2. I'm using the Dellanave guide but I don't know how to unzip the loopset twice and what the correct db load order is.


ditto that, I also want to go from 4.0.1b to 6.2a. I have been reading the Dellanave guide, but I have NOT been able to download the file

62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip

The torrent gets to 37.9% and hangs. I tried it three times, and it always hangs at the same place. Could you PM the link with the directions to me, and possibly suggest where I can get the 62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip file.

Thanks.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

HenryNettles said:


> ditto that, I also want to go from 4.0.1b to 6.2a. I have been reading the Dellanave guide, but I have NOT been able to download the file
> 
> 62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip
> 
> ...


ed2k://|file|62_dtivo_slices.zip|54621252|0C19FAA0C99F4724A412EF546FAA71C0|h=ZVLMOOM7MJ6YEEY4ND7YU5JIRDELUU EY|/

is the emule file I used, not sure what was "fixed" but as long as you unzip the loopset file twice you won't have a problem.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a number of 6.2 Tivo machines. As of today, all but 2 received the 6.2a update. Correct me if I'm wrong, but any unit that has the update has *all* the updates for all service numbers of Tivo (according to MFS anyway). So, I *should* be able to grab the 6.2a updates and FTP them to a Tivo without the updates, and slicer it as if they were placed on the drive by DTV and be done - right??

If so, what are the nuts and bolts of this then?? In which directory do these 6.2a version updates reside? What are they named? Should I FTP all versions - or just the one specific to the target Tivo? I imagine the updates go into the same directory structure that it came from - right?

Thanks


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

stevecon said:


> I have a number of 6.2 Tivo machines. As of today, all but 2 received the 6.2a update. Correct me if I'm wrong, but any unit that has the update has *all* the updates for all service numbers of Tivo (according to MFS anyway).


 My Hughes SDVR120 only had the update for itself in MFS. No other versions were listed.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Krosis said:


> My Hughes SDVR120 only had the update for itself in MFS. No other versions were listed.


One on mine had only one update listed - but the others had multiple updates - 6.2a for numerous Tivo Service Numbers.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I read somewhere that doing that is NOT trivial, Stuff kinda spread around or encrypted or something. About that time I can across this thread and got the slices from torrent.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

stevecon said:


> I have a number of 6.2 Tivo machines. As of today, all but 2 received the 6.2a update. Correct me if I'm wrong, but any unit that has the update has *all* the updates for all service numbers of Tivo (according to MFS anyway). So, I *should* be able to grab the 6.2a updates and FTP them to a Tivo without the updates, and slicer it as if they were placed on the drive by DTV and be done - right??
> 
> If so, what are the nuts and bolts of this then?? In which directory do these 6.2a version updates reside? What are they named? Should I FTP all versions - or just the one specific to the target Tivo? I imagine the updates go into the same directory structure that it came from - right?
> 
> Thanks


It's not that simple. You can't just ftp in and grab them and ftp them to another machine. I would suggest downloading the 62a slices from torrent or emule and dbloading them.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey - it was just a thought.. I suppose if the slices on emule are bogus - we'd have heard by now. I'll see if I can grab 'em there. Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Got mine off the torrent, no problems.


----------



## jdscott74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone know where the 6.2a slices can be found these days? I'm a month late and the torrent is broken. I have one tivo with the 6.2a slice and another without, but from what I read it's easier to just download the slices rather than try to extract them and copy them.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

jdscott74 said:


> Anyone know where the 6.2a slices can be found these days? I'm a month late and the torrent is broken. I have one tivo with the 6.2a slice and another without, but from what I read it's easier to just download the slices rather than try to extract them and copy them.


I have them, probably against the rules to post them here though...?

PM me, maybe I can email them to you, if you can't find them....


----------



## jdscott74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm all set, thanks! Received some quick help from a fellow forum member.


----------

